# Server 2003 SBS R2 - Static IP won't stick



## lungsh0t (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys -
Here is the scenario:

1 Server with freshly installed SBS 2003 R2 - 
Set it up at my shop, was not sure what IP to use at client site so left it as DHCP to do updates etc. Worked on my network at the shop with no problems. I get to the client site and disable DHCP on the router here, and go to set a static ip on the SBS server. 
When I enter the ip information / subnet / gateway / dns - it reverts back to DHCP immediately and does not keep the static changes that I input.

1 network card - Dell Poweredge server - broadcom netxtreme adapter series.
Any ideas?

EDIT:
I completed the "continuing setup" already to install exchange / AD etc.


----------

